# [SOLVED] This device cannot start (code 10)



## McMykie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok. I'll try to be as precise here as possible and start from the beginning. My machine is as follows:

ASUS A8V Deluxe mobo
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ CPU
2 512Mb mem sticks
WD 40GB IDE HDD
1 IDE CD-RW
1 IDE DVD-RW
OS is WinXP SP3

All of these work great and have never had problems. I've recently puchased a Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 500GB 7200 RPM SATA internal hard drive. My mobo has 4 SATA connectors in it. 2 of them are SATA and 2 are SATA RAID. The RAID connectors can be run as IDE if adjusted in BIOS. 
Initially I had a hard time getting the regular SATA connectors to recognize the drive and through speaking with a tech support guy at ASUS, determined they're fried. I've never used them, but whatever.
Now that it's connected to one of the SATA RAID connectors, BIOS recognizes the drive (it's set to IDE) and Windows detects the controller upon boot. 
In device manager the VIA Serial RAID Controller is working, but the WinXP Promise FastTrak 378 Controller has code 10. The drive doesn't show up in Disk Management either, and I am looking in the right place.
I've uninstalled and reinstalled the controller with the same result every time. The Promise driver is the most recent one from the ASUS website for my MOBO. I've gone as far as creating a bootable floppy and running Samsung's estool.exe and it doesn't detect the drive either.
In BIOS it shows up as what it is and says that it's enabled as IDE, but that's as far as I can get. Should I return it and hope that it's just something wrong with this drive, or is there something else I can try???:4-dontkno


----------



## McMykie (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: This device cannot start (code 10)*

I found a solution. Here's a link http://www.motherboardpoint.com/wou...ata-hard-drive-without-using-raid-t22671.html It's a little ways down and the instructions are numbered.


----------

